# carpet or no carpet



## edo (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I was speaking with a friend of mine (GC) and he mentioned on a multifamily only the first floor can be non-carpeted floor, from the 2nd floor up the floors have to be carpeted to reduce noise. As always I asked for a code reference but he couldn't come up with one.

So is that true? and what code section of IRC, IBC  is it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 23, 2013)

Not true........


----------



## pwood (Jan 23, 2013)

not true too!


----------



## ICE (Jan 23, 2013)

That was tossed out of the code when resilient channel became available.  That's how the code works.  New stuff comes along and changes the landscape.  If it wasn't for dual pane windows, we'd still require drapes.


----------



## edo (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I had feeling it didn't make any sense.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll throw one more _*not*_ in here.......


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't confuse the Sound Transmission Coefficient that is required in multifamily dwellings assemblies with layman attempts at reasoning the code.... Sounds like cost savings to me....(bottom line - water  or moisture from a concrete slab may weep into carpet padding unless a moisture barrier is applied.


----------



## edo (Jan 24, 2013)

maybe that is what he was referring to, Sound Transmission Coefficient. Is there a building code about STC?


----------



## north star (Jan 24, 2013)

*&** & **&*



edo,

1st, ...welcome to The Building Codes Forum!   

2nd, ...see Section 1207 in the `06 IBC for Sound Transmission.

*& **&** &*


----------



## Mac (Jan 24, 2013)

I don't think carpeting is necessary to live in a dwelling unit.


----------



## RLGA (Jan 24, 2013)

Per the IBC, the design STC is required to be 50, or it could be field tested, which only requires a field STC (FSTC) of 45.

However, STC is not the issue when it comes to carpeting, it is the impact insulation class (IIC).  IIC is the structural-borne sound transmission created by people walking, moving furniture across the floor, etc.  The design IIC needs to be 50, or it could be field tested, which only requires a field IIC (FIIC)of 45.

Carpet significantly reduces structural-borne sound transmission, so that is why it is popular for flooring on upper floors.  However, the requirement is only neccessary between dwelling units and between dwelling units and service areas, but not within a dwelling unit.  There are other products on the market that can be utilized in a hard flooring system (e.g. ceramic tile, VCT, wood, etc.) that will reduce the IIC to comply with the building code.


----------



## ICE (Jan 24, 2013)

edo said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. I had feeling ICE didn't make any sense.


It happens now and then.


----------



## edo (Jan 24, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> It happens now and then.


what does ICE mean?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 24, 2013)

edo said:
			
		

> what does ICE mean?


Pick one I believe any one would be applicable

Institute for Continuing Education

I Catch Everything

Ice Cold Enforcement

Irate Customer Evaluation


----------

